# Where to buy nikon d7100 body only



## florotory (Mar 15, 2013)

I am wondering if anyone has been successful finding the d7100 body only. I called every best buy in central Florida I checked adorama and he said approx 3 weeks before it would ship. I hope this is ok to post here. Figured I'd get better info than the FS section. I apologize if I'm wrong. Thanks


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/927106-REG/nikon_d7100_dslr_camera_body.html


----------



## runnah (Mar 15, 2013)

The internet


----------



## florotory (Mar 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> The internet


Wow clever answer. Way to get you post count up by useless info


----------



## TheLost (Mar 15, 2013)

Good luck finding a D7100 body if you didn't pre-order within minutes of its announcement.  I ordered the body only from Amazon ~10am on Feb 21st (the day it was announced) and as of yesterday (march 14th) Amazon couldn't tell me when i'd be getting it.

All the Best Buys in my area didn't have any to sell on the 14th.  (AND WHY ARE YOU BUYING FROM BEST BUY!!!)

The largest 'real' camera store around me only got 10 body's and ~20 kits.  As luck would have it... I was one of the 10 that got a 'body only' (Always have a backup plan  ).  When i picked it up last night the shop was saying they didn't expect any more body's from Nikon until the end of the month... and even then they didn't think they'd have enough to cover their waiting list.

I would try to get on a local waiting list (not best buy.. you have to pre-pay!) and also order it from either Amazon, B&H or Adorama.  Or you'll just have to wait until the stock builds up.

Good luck!


----------



## florotory (Mar 15, 2013)

Woohoo found it. At best buy. Ships today. Plus I got $75 off.


----------



## florotory (Mar 15, 2013)

Camera will arrive Monday. Can't wait. Bought the wireless adapter as well.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 16, 2013)

Good luck and enjoy your new camera, I am green with envy


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Good luck finding a D7100 body if you didn't pre-order within minutes of its announcement.  I ordered the body only from Amazon ~10am on Feb 21st (the day it was announced) and as of yesterday (march 14th) Amazon couldn't tell me when i'd be getting it.
> 
> All the Best Buys in my area didn't have any to sell on the 14th.  (AND WHY ARE YOU BUYING FROM BEST BUY!!!)
> 
> ...



I would feel bad not supporting my friendly local camera shop if my friendly local camera shops weren't Cameta Camera, Adorama, and B&H.  that's why I have no qualms buying from big box stores, especially if the price is right. $75 is $75...


----------



## cgw (Mar 17, 2013)

DCerezo said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck finding a D7100 body if you didn't pre-order within minutes of its announcement.  I ordered the body only from Amazon ~10am on Feb 21st (the day it was announced) and as of yesterday (march 14th) Amazon couldn't tell me when i'd be getting it.
> ...



Amen. It's the usual new model/short supply feeding frenzy. Difference this time around is Nikon's willingness(desperation?)to clear inventory faster than ever. Suspect there may be discounts if the supply piles up in the face of less than voracious demand. Happened over the holidays this year with  D600 and D800 deals. Got tired of local camera stores demanding pre-pay and playing favorites with customers by ignoring queue order. Never again.


----------



## Deeger (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm in Canada waiting patiently. We get everything after America. And I choose not to pre order. Lol ill have mine by end if April hopefully. Lol


----------



## cgw (Mar 17, 2013)

Deeger said:


> I'm in Canada waiting patiently. We get everything after America. And I choose not to pre order. Lol ill have mine by end if April hopefully. Lol



Looks like mid/late April for us. Neither Vistek or Henry's is talking about a flood of pre-orders so far. No real reviews out yet, so demand could jump if they're enthusiastic. Despite the bigger sensor, some complain it's not worth 50% more than the D7000. We'll see.


----------



## florotory (Mar 17, 2013)

Hopefully mine will be here on Monday but probably won't be till tues.  I'd give a review but coming from d3100 it wouldn't be an accurate review compared to if I were coming from d7000


----------



## Shadowwolf (Mar 17, 2013)

florotory said:


> I am wondering if anyone has been successful finding the d7100 body only. I called every best buy in central Florida I checked adorama and he said approx 3 weeks before it would ship. I hope this is ok to post here. Figured I'd get better info than the FS section. I apologize if I'm wrong. Thanks




I bought mine from Samys (online) on Friday. Paid for Next Day Saturday delivery and received it by noon on Saturday (yesterday). AWESOME camera.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Mar 17, 2013)

florotory said:


> I am wondering if anyone has been successful finding the d7100 body only. I called every best buy in central Florida I checked adorama and he said approx 3 weeks before it would ship. I hope this is ok to post here. Figured I'd get better info than the FS section. I apologize if I'm wrong. Thanks




Here is a cool site that is tracking the availability in various stores/sites

zooLert | Nikon D7100 In Stock Tracker | Check, Compare Prices and Alerts


----------



## Shadowwolf (Mar 17, 2013)

florotory said:


> Hopefully mine will be here on Monday but probably won't be till tues.  I'd give a review but coming from d3100 it wouldn't be an accurate review compared to if I were coming from d7000




I know what you mean. My upgrade was even more. From a D60 to the D7100. No comparison at all.


----------



## sandollars (Mar 17, 2013)

That should be a great camera!!


----------



## dcrowephoto (Mar 17, 2013)

Bought mine from Amazon on February 27, and it is due to arrive Wednesday, March 20!


----------



## Shadowwolf (Mar 17, 2013)

dcrowephoto said:


> Bought mine from Amazon on February 27, and it is due to arrive Wednesday, March 20!




You are going to LOVE it! Amazing camera! I have been reading my manual ALL day to try and learn everything about it.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is something that I would like to share with everyone looking to get the D7100. When I purchased the camera on Friday (online), I also purchased two 16gb SDHC cards as well. When I followed the instructions from the D7100 manual for formatting cards, both cards failed to format. I tried this several times. My computer had no trouble reading the cards. I also reformatted them on the computer and then tried again with the camera. They still failed to format and be recognized. To ensure that there wasn't an issue with the camera, I pulled my SDHC card from my D60 and inserted into slot 1 of the D7100. No problem. Worked fine (didn't format it as it was already formatted and had pictures on it). Today, it dawned on my to try formatting the new cards on the D60 and then insert them into the D7100. I just did this and it worked perfectly. 

The manual has a page describing the memory cards that have been tested with the D7100 (of course, the ones that I purchased were not listed  ). If you run into this problem, simply format them in your older camera and then put them into the D7100. I am glad that I did this as I was ready to call and complain to the store that I bought the D7100 from. This may be a glitch in the D7100 and will probably be addressed in a future firmware update. I do plan to contact Nikon to address this with them.


----------



## florotory (Mar 17, 2013)

My next decision is which lens to upgrade too. I've been thinking about a prime.  I currently have 55-200 and 18-55.


----------



## Deeger (Mar 18, 2013)

cgw said:


> Looks like mid/late April for us. Neither Vistek or Henry's is talking about a flood of pre-orders so far. No real reviews out yet, so demand could jump if they're enthusiastic. Despite the bigger sensor, some complain it's not worth 50% more than the D7000. We'll see.



How many focus points does the 7000 have? Compared to the 51 in the 7100?


----------



## Deeger (Mar 18, 2013)

Deeger said:


> How many focus points does the 7000 have? Compared to the 51 in the 7100?



Never mind. I read 39.


----------



## florotory (Mar 20, 2013)

Got my camera. I love it got a lot of functions I need to learn but so far it's amazing.


----------



## FAPhoto (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats.

I got mine yesterday.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ebay is the best place to buy used equipment, the best prices and the most buyer protection (third party protection beats anything any store offers).  However, I wouldn't buy any "body only" setups, I'd instead buy a body bundled with a bunch of extras (lens, flash, grip, etc), then resell the extras.  You'll save a couple hundred bucks doing this.


----------



## florotory (Mar 21, 2013)

Taking the new camera to an airshow tomarrow. All I have for lens is 18-55 and 55-200 for now so ill have to make due till I decide what the next lens will be.


----------



## TMC (Mar 22, 2013)

florotory said:


> Taking the new camera to an airshow tomarrow. All I have for lens is 18-55 and 55-200 for now so ill have to make due till I decide what the next lens will be.



Have fun at the air show and enjoy that new camera.  Also be glad ya got the crop factor, with the 55-200 you will be getting a 300mm equivalent on the long end and if you use the 1.3 crop mode it will give ya 390mm FOV equivalent.  You should be able to get some good shots of the planes with that.  And as far as new lens is concerned, I would look through you images and see what focal range you use most often and if you would like a faster lens or just a sharper lens.  Or maybe you need a focal point you dont currently have.   Gonna have to weigh all the variables and decide.   I know I wish thats what i did anyway.


----------



## florotory (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's a few pics from the show. Not the best but still adapting to new camera and I need better glass.


----------



## florotory (Mar 24, 2013)

I was really wishing I had the 70-300 for the show. I shot about 800 pics. Got some pretty good ones. Battery held up great.


----------

